# A few new random pics...



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

http://www.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/nightpics_5.jpg


http://www.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/poleyardpicsmax_6.jpg


home theater.....my sons watching Rescue Heroes The Movie











http://www.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/joahethantvtrunkwatch_10.jpg


http://www.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/joahethantvtrunkwatch_5.jpg


a 5” muffler tip is big enough for little feet...











http://www.rankmyride.com/data//e/8/2420//.large/joahethantvtrunkwatch_2.jpg


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

your kids must have some damn good eyesight haha


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

is that the only time your kids can watch it when there out side or is there more inside


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

thats a bad childhood hhaahahah JK


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> your kids must have some damn good eyesight haha


yeah, you almost have to sit in the trunk to see the screen.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

sno said:


> yeah, you almost have to sit in the trunk to see the screen.


the sopranos should get one of those!!! haaahhaha


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> is that the only time your kids can watch it when there out side or is there more inside


I have a fold down screen in the top










and one in the dash..


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

nice car, i like the front end look alot


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

the kids probly arent aloud to watch movies and eat in the car


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> the kids probly arent aloud to watch movies and eat in the car





haha I had just washed and detailed it







thank you for all the comments..............


----------



## I_H8_Hondas (Mar 8, 2004)

nice i like what you did with the mobile intertainment, kids must be happy :thumbup:


----------

